

Is this applicable for American sports? - hcho
http://www.this11.com
Hi all,<p>Me and my co-founder has been working on this for a while now. As both of us are moonlighting, it didn't go as fast as we wanted but anyway there we are.<p>this11.com is basically an online soccer tactics board, which produces a jpg file of a soccer formation. You are given a link to the jpg file a la imageshack and use it within forums, blogs or any other type of online content.<p>Soccer(or football as we call it) fans love discussing about tactis and formations over here in Europe. Is this the case for NFL, NBA or NHL fans? Can this concept be of any value in North America?<p>What do you think of our app in general?<p>Cheers
======
hcho
We have been working on this for a while now. As me and my co-founder is
moonlighting, it took a lot longer than we anticipated. But, there it is, we
have something that we can build a community on.

Soccer(or football as we Europeans call it) fans love to speak about
formations and tactics. this11.com is basically an online soccer tactics
board. It generates a jpg file of the formation and the user is given a link
to it. The link can be used in forums, blogs or any other sort of user
generated content that allows embedding images.

Is this idea applicable to North American sports like NFL, NBA or NHL?

